# How much money should everyone here have saved?



## Alexanderr (Feb 16, 2020)

€500? €1000? €1500?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 16, 2020)

I had 3k in September and spent it all on movie tickets and doordash now I have only 200


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 16, 2020)

at the least 1000


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 16, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> I had 3k in September and spent it all on movie tickets and doordash now I have only 200


I’ve spent at least $5000 on Uber eats alone jfl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 16, 2020)

About tree fiddy


----------



## john2 (Feb 16, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> €500? €1000? €1500?


I've got around 1200 bucks saved here. Gonna by a new laptop soon.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 16, 2020)

Depends on your situation. If you go to the school, 100€ is good. If you work 5-10k


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 16, 2020)

uber eats and food eats all my moneys


----------



## Peachy (Feb 16, 2020)

2 years ago I had $4,000. Now I'm at over $2,000 because I haven't worked during that time and lived off of my savings.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 17, 2020)

Alt Number 3 said:


> I’ve spent at least $5000 on Uber eats alone jfl


U threw away ur ascension jfl at u


PapiMew said:


> I have $10,000 saved up. Not sure what my final game plan is yet.


I wanna look like ur avi fuuck


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 17, 2020)

I saved €300, escaping from poverty soon


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 17, 2020)

500 is good for a rainy day fund. Ideally you would have a few grand in savings as well but it’s harder to save nowadays with such low interest rates


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 18, 2020)

£7000 in savings
im 18


----------



## StressShady (Feb 18, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> £7000 in savings
> im 18


how?


----------



## Demonstrator (Feb 18, 2020)

StressShady said:


> how?


all my birthdays throughout my life i got money as a present, never spent any of it, just saved it all lol


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

50k by 16, 100k by 18, 500k by 20


Demonstrator said:


> all my birthdays throughout my life i got money as a present, never spent any of it, just saved it all lol


Same


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> 50k by 16, 100k by 18, 500k by 20


Can you pay for my ascension


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 18, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> €500? €1000? €1500?


Almost $30,000 with college savings I’m not going to use for college loo


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 18, 2020)

Demonstrator said:


> all my birthdays throughout my life i got money as a present, never spent any of it, just saved it all lol


All I get is clothes, JFL


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

jm10 said:


> Can you pay for my ascension


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes


Thx bro will PM you when I conduct my post-leanmax analysis


----------



## FromEE (Feb 18, 2020)

35k at 20 and there's nothing you can do with this money.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Yes


No you dont. if you actually have that kind of money I would personally ascend you for fun


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 18, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> €500? €1000? €1500?


5k atleast.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> 5k atleast.


jfl im 17 got $100 only lol


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 18, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> jfl im 17 got $100 only lol


If I was you, I'd get some weekend job asap. You can't even buy anything if you truly want/need to.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> If I was you, I'd get some weekend job asap. You can't even buy anything if you truly want/need to.


yh ik

i have a project

if it works im rich af

if it doesn't i will use the last year of high school with a weekend job

if i started this project this time last year - i could have been a millionaire if it worked

jfl if i started 5 months ago i could have left with 10k minimum if i worked at it

fuark

this year i have the same opportunities

legal money only boys


----------



## BigBiceps (Feb 18, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> yh ik
> 
> i have a project
> 
> ...


Good luck on your project man.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 18, 2020)

BigBiceps said:


> Good luck on your project man.


tysm bro really appreciate it


----------



## Stingray (Feb 18, 2020)

I have ~£90k is cash and investments at 22. A young adult really on needs about 2k.

Income > Savings


----------



## alligatordude (Feb 18, 2020)

atleast 5 b lioonion doollars


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 18, 2020)

I sold all almost all my belongs I couldn’t take with me when I moved to college and made $1500

I have no idea where it went and have $18


----------



## CopingHard (Feb 18, 2020)

about 20k


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

Patient A said:


> No you dont. if you actually have that kind of money I would personally ascend you for fun


I am already ascended


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> I am already ascended


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

Patient A said:


> View attachment 272740


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> View attachment 272741


Full of shit son.


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Full of shit son.


Hm?


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Hm?


I
Don’t 
Believe 
You

pay towards my ascension

Pick up the phone right now and call me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Feb 18, 2020)

Patient A said:


> I
> Don’t
> Believe
> You
> ...


My associates will contact you soon son. The money will be deposit in your account ASAP.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 18, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> My associates will contact you soon son. The money will be deposit in your account ASAP.


Good


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Feb 18, 2020)

O have 100.000€ saved up for my Jaw Surgery and LL when im 18+


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Feb 18, 2020)

If u work modestly during highschool, and work hard during summer you can definately rack up 4-5k before college starts


----------



## Gazzamogga (Feb 18, 2020)

Depends on age, place of residence and skill tbh.

I have over €50k saved from playing poker in college


----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 18, 2020)

Too$hort said:


> If u work modestly during highschool, and work hard during summer you can definately rack up 4-5k before college starts


Yeah, I should be able to do that


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Feb 18, 2020)

40 iq


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 19, 2020)

Richcels. I've tried many things but failed so far lol


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 19, 2020)

For me at least 70k for the hardcore surgeries


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Feb 19, 2020)

Just 20k, not including investment capital tho


Chadelite said:


> yh ik
> 
> i have a project
> 
> ...


What the project about


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## RedKeyboard (Feb 23, 2020)

*450k in an off shore high interest banking account*


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 23, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> €500? €1000? €1500?


I just won 16$ from lottery two days ago jfl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 23, 2020)

3-6 months of living expenses.


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I have ~£90k is cash and investments at 22.


richcel or 

you worked for a few years and never spent a penny cuz u lived with your parents


Chad1212 said:


> I just won 16$ from lottery two days ago jfl


do that 100 more times bro then u can get hgh jk


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> richcel or
> 
> you worked for a few years and never spent a penny cuz u lived with your parents
> 
> do that 100 more times bro then u can get hgh jk


For sure bro i put in 0.25$ and got 16$ lmao Iam going there everyday day....saving money for hgh


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> For sure bro i put in 0.25$ and got 16$ lmao Iam going there everyday day....saving money for hgh


bro it won't work everytime


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> bro it won't work everytime


I know bro but I already made a lot of money...and i will work 2 jobs on summer also


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I know bro but I already made a lot of money...and i will work 2 jobs on summer also


good shit man

then you can grow some inches with hgh


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> good shit man
> 
> then you can grow some inches with hgh


I see you a lot man; don’t be a rotter bro. You can ascend. Get that FacePuller done and ascend leave this incel site 💯💯


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> good shit man
> 
> then you can grow some inches with hgh


Yeah bro


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I see you a lot man; don’t be a rotter bro. You can ascend. Get that FacePuller done and ascend leave this incel site 💯💯


ik bro

im spending less time here im gonna sell all my shit to get the facepuller but it costs more money in my country for parts fuark

i might ask someone to make it for me it might be cheaper idk bro

when are you getting your mse done


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> ik bro
> 
> im spending less time here im gonna sell all my shit to get the facepuller but it costs more money in my country for parts fuark
> 
> ...


End of April


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> End of April


sweet man

body halo is real man

70%+ guys are overweight at least

so if you gymax for 1 year + your height you will mog 99.9% of guys


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> sweet man
> 
> body halo is real man
> 
> ...


I honestly thought you were joking with that one but my campus has 30K students. 19 are males, no one is built and all lack discipline


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> I honestly thought you were joking with that one but my campus has 30K students. 19 are males, no one is built and all lack discipline


basically what i said

even more these days since people are getting fatter and have lower testosterone


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 23, 2020)

I have around 4k saved up and am planning to get around 15k for next year (selling weed and my delivery job).

Im mainly saving up to move out rn.


----------



## Stingray (Feb 23, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> you worked for a few years and never spent a penny cuz u lived with your parents


This


----------



## Chadelite (Feb 23, 2020)

Stingray said:


> This


mirin


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 23, 2020)

265327938364720792657811136638$


----------



## bonesoverblood (Feb 23, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> €500? €1000? €1500?



25% of your overall earnings a year, I think.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

Average adult should have six months of living expenses in liquid cash at the very minimum. 

Of course if you need to surgerymaxx, you need to add the estimated cost of those surgeries on.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 23, 2020)

1 euro you mirin ?


----------

